# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Premium Aged [1+ year] GOOGLE ADS ACCOUNTS With Ad Spend [$250-5K+]

## Bionic1

Selling Google Ads (Adwords) Accounts with Balance Loaded (Threshold), Buy Google Ads (Adwords) and Run your campaign instantly without getting problem,
guaranteed your website and campaign never will be ban, you can use the full thresho

Types of Account which is

*USA Accounts - Attached with Verified Bank Account, Billing threshold is $350 Price $90

*Australia Accounst - Attached with Verified Paypal Account Billing threshold is A$500 Price $80

*U.K Accounts - Attached with Verified Bank Account, Billing threshold is £350 Price $100

There is a discount if you buy 3+ at once


PAYMENT METHOD
*BTC, USDT, ETH, PAYONEER and Skrill

ACCOUNTS COMING WIHT:
*RDP (Virtual PC) Called VPS
*VPS works for 1 month from the time of account delivery
*Payment method attached to every account

REPLACEMENT POLICY
*When your Account Suspended due billing we will calling Google Ads and verify Account, If account Fail to unsuspected we will Replace new one.


You can reach me on telegram: @BIONICHtml

----------


## Bionic1

You can reach me at my telegram : @BIONICHtml

----------


## Bionic1

You can reach me on telegram: @BIONICHtml

----------


## Bionic1

You can reach me at my telegram : @BIONICHtml

----------

